

A Platform Thinking Approach To Problem Solving For Internet Startups - sanguit
http://platformed.info/platform-thinking/

======
sanguit
The Money Quote:

Every consumer problem out there can be solved in one of three ways:

The ‘stuff’ approach: How can we create more stuff whenever the problem crops
up?

The ‘optimization’ approach: How can we better distribute the stuff already
created to minimize waste?

The ‘platform’ approach: How can we redefine ‘stuff’ and find new ways of
solving the same problem?

